# Help with VB



## Akumos (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi

I am producing a DVD help system (designed to be in store to help a customer choose a movie to rent).

I want to link each film to a trailer... whats the best way to do this and how?

Do I download trailers and store them in the movie object as an attribute or can I link to a URL?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I would just store the path to the trailer and use a embedded WMP control to play it. You can just change the URL property to the path you stored in your database. Unless of course you are talking about a trailer online, then I would just store the URL and open IE/FF when clicked to that URL.


----------



## Akumos (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

